
DevTools: FusionAuth installs on any box with or without containers - robotdan
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/02/07/download-install-mac-tutorial
======
robotdan
I'd like to find anyone using Keycloak and see what they like most about it,
and what we could offer in FusionAuth to make it compelling to consider
switching - if IBM buying Red Hat wasn't enough of a reason. :-)

